# Need recommendations for cheap surgery?!



## Young Gun (Nov 15, 2014)

Not really surgery, more a 20 minute procedure.

A friend has to have a fat cyst (lipoma) removed from her back. The hospital in Pattaya wants 15,000b to do it.*
*
I had one removed in Australia for 2000b (1000 after Medicare rebate). Local GP did it in 20 minutes.

Anyone know of a place that would do it cheaper than 15,000? 

Do medical centres or the like do them?


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi there , do do not say which hospital you went to , please check out the others , private hospitals are more expensive , than the local government ones . Go to Thai government hospital and check out there price , take a Thai / English speaker with you , price will be lot less . Also I'm guessing here , but if you did private hospital , go back and ask consultant, where he also works ( they have to work in government and private sector ) go see him in government hospital , same guy 1/3rd of the price


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Government hospital in Hua Hin has express service for foreigners. A bilingual Thai-English staffer literally walks you from place to place, giving necessary instructions to the Thai speaking staff.

BTW, google lists 3 hospitals in Pattaya. Was the 15k quote from the Pattaya branch of Bangkok Hospital?


----------

